# Canadian Auction CCM Flyte, Massey, Lozier, Cleveland



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2021)

Looks like a pretty nice selection of stuff here. Two CCM Flytes, a Sargent bone shaker, a Massey cushion frame, a Cleveland shaft drive, a Brantford, etc... V/r Shawn









						Search "bicycle"
					

Search terms: bicycle




					www.liveauctioneers.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 22, 2021)

Some great looking bikes!


----------



## David Brown (Aug 22, 2021)

Three of the Massey Harris are my bikes also the Brantford. Thinning out the herd.


----------



## Beads (Aug 22, 2021)

Thanks Shawn
Always wanted a CCM Flyte will check them out.
Cheers


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 26, 2021)

200-300 CAD for freight shipping to USA


----------



## Ray (Aug 26, 2021)

Some real beauties in that collection! Auction date is September 12, 2021. Here's the live link...





__





						"bicycle" in Upcoming Lots | Miller & Miller Auctions Ltd
					






					live.millerandmillerauctions.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 12, 2021)

There were some great deals this morning in Canada.  I don't understand why anyone would consign bicycles to an auction who does "lip service" in regards to shipping.  Nice scores to the buyers!


----------



## biker (Sep 12, 2021)

Bikeflights was quoting me an additional duty fee of $99 on top of their shipping fee of +$300 so +$400 was too shipping heavy for me to bid on anything.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 13, 2021)

OldSkipTooth said:


> 200-300 CAD for freight shipping to USA



yes, this is what it does actually cost to ship bikes to you guys in the USA ...... expensive as hell


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 14, 2021)

locomotion said:


> yes, this is what it does actually cost to ship bikes to you guys in the USA ...... expensive as hell



I think it is much easier and less expensive to just ride the bicycle across the border...........just wear your mask..........lol!


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 14, 2021)

That last packag


locomotion said:


> yes, this is what it does actually cost to ship bikes to you guys in the USA ...... expensive as hell



Yes the last package I shipped to Canada it would have been literally been cheaper to drive it there myself. Efin ridiculous!


----------



## locomotion (Nov 14, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> That last packag
> 
> Yes the last package I shipped to Canada it would have been literally been cheaper to drive it there myself. Efin ridiculous!



i am curious, 
how much is it to ship a regular size bike box from let's say Maine where you are to California?


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 14, 2021)

About $75 USD last time i checked.


----------

